# Scalloping in Apalachicola?



## CaptScoob38

Has anyone scalloped in Apalachicola Bay area, been looking at some maps and looks like a lot of good areas around St. Vincent Island or Horseshoe Cove and have been wanting to give it a try. Ive had good luck in St. Joe but just curious about trying somewhere else, where do yall think is better?


----------



## Splittine

I don't know about scalloping but Appalach is a great place to get your feet tore up and everytime I've been there the water is mud.


----------



## Dagwood

Visibility in Ap Bay is too poor to scallop. It is fed by a major river so it never gets as clear as St Joe Bay that has no major freshwater river feeding into it.


----------



## sel1005

agree on the above, have fished and boated there for years, water is always murky, even over by Indian Pass. Best in the area if you want to try would be out by Carabelle, the water and islands by Dog Island or Pilot Harbor. Call Capt Jimmy in Apalachicola, just ask him if there is anyplace around there for scallops. If anyone knows for sure, he will


----------



## minkmaster

We were in Carrabelle just yesterday and all the rain has a ton of tanin in the water. The clarity is literally 3". Fish were still hitting well but everyday inshore fish got pushed further and further out.


----------



## weedline

they live there but are few and far betwen there are some flats off st george down in the state park twords the east end they look good but never found any if u are over that way and have a boat check out lanark its just east of carrabelle and i hear they have been good out of there this year only issue is the bull sharks are bad out there from what i hear u get them on a flat 5 miles off shore nothing like st joe


----------



## minkmaster

The bull sharks were horrible. We were thrownetting bait one morning off the front of the boat and a crazy @ss bull shark grabbed the bait in my net as I was pulling it through the water. He was about 6 foot long and I just knew I was going in the water but he bit thru the net. Has anyone even heard of this happening cuz it freaked me out.


----------

